# I am finished homebrewing



## Baxor (May 30, 2018)

Verified reddit source, I even ordered from them 2 years ago and everything worked great. I put an order in last month, we made 40 test 20 short/ 20 long ester and 10 vials of tren ace..... All ****ing bunk! **** you Purple panda you got me good and I am finished home brewing. Now I have all this fake gear and real ancillaries. Unfortunately I have to post a certain amount to add pics of all the fake shit!!!![h=3][/h]


----------



## Mythos (May 30, 2018)

Baxor said:


> Verified reddit source, I even ordered from them 2 years ago and everything worked great. I put an order in last month, we made 40 test 20 short/ 20 long ester and 10 vials of tren ace..... All ****ing bunk! **** you Purple panda you got me good and I am finished home brewing. Now I have all this fake gear and real ancillaries. Unfortunately I have to post a certain amount to add pics of all the fake shit!!!![h=3][/h]



If I remember right a couple shills of theirs tried to post here a couple months ago


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 30, 2018)

We banned that ****in douche pretty quick. He had some obvious red flags.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 30, 2018)

The first red flag I saw was there is no such thing as a purple panda....


----------



## Baxor (May 30, 2018)

The worst part is all the energy I put into coordinating raws one address Hardware to another and everything else that goes with it. Luckily I still got 3 bottles of Cyp from last year to make it through the summer..

Hrt here I come


----------



## Robdjents (May 30, 2018)

yea man just go to like 3 random boards and search ppl and you will get all the answers you need why you shouldnt mess with them..


----------



## snake (May 30, 2018)

Baxor said:


> The worst part is all the energy I put into coordinating raws one address Hardware to another and everything else that goes with it. Luckily I still got 3 bottles of Cyp from last year to make it through the summer..
> 
> Hrt here I come



Sorry to hear this. My advice is just find a good source and let them do the work. 

I like fresh bread but it's much easier to pick it up at the bakery on my way home then it is to make it myself.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 30, 2018)

Purple panda sounds like a scam


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 30, 2018)

Only order gear from sources with "legit" in the lab name


----------



## Elivo (May 30, 2018)

I just dont think i would ever have the patience to home brew, id probably get annoyed at the whole process and end up having a bunch of raws sitting around.


----------



## Baxor (May 30, 2018)

Thx everyone for the feedback, so far this forum is very good. I haven't seen much trolling and everyone is very supportive!


----------



## John Ziegler (May 30, 2018)

Baxor said:


> Purple panda you got me good and I am finished home brewing[h=3][/h]



they dont care whether or not you quit brewing 

that statment sounds like you are pussing out 

try somewhere else and try again


----------



## Yaya (May 30, 2018)

Who is reddit? Never saw him post here


New member?


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 30, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Who is reddit? Never saw him post here
> 
> 
> New member?



I think reddit is some sort of vegetable....just like a turnip


----------



## Bigmills (May 31, 2018)

Baxor said:


> Thx everyone for the feedback, so far this forum is very good. I haven't seen much trolling and everyone is very supportive!


I've heard this a few times in the past few weeks. Do you mind if I ask is it was in your town service for out of town if you know what I mean?  A buddy of mine just ordered some test to try them out hopefully their finished products are better than their Raws..


----------



## Mr P (May 31, 2018)

I homebrew a mix of basecoat 1 part paint 1 part thinner 1 part activator and painted 2 panels without a mask and now I'm high, never again without a mask.
so I will buy a mask now, lesson learned.:32 (19):


----------



## Baxor (May 31, 2018)

Its all fake and scams, even when you find a real shit its cut with bullshit byproducts. Yesterday I was reading all about new steriod knock offs that cost a fraction of the price, and give you mild results but also cause all kinds of bull shit sides, cancer ETC. My best bet is to get a sript for TRT if I can then I can shop LEGIT vendors not backyard, 2 teeth, living in a mud hut china men laughing as they ship fake shit to me!


----------



## Jin (May 31, 2018)

Baxor said:


> Its all fake and scams, even when you find a real shit its cut with bullshit byproducts. Yesterday I was reading all about new steriod knock offs that cost a fraction of the price, and give you mild results but also cause all kinds of bull shit sides, cancer ETC. My best bet is to get a sript for TRT if I can then I can shop LEGIT vendors not backyard, 2 teeth, living in a mud hut china men laughing as they ship fake shit to me!



Tell me more about getting a script and buying from a legit vendor....


----------



## Viduus (May 31, 2018)

Jin said:


> Tell me more about getting a script and buying from a legit vendor....



...and done.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/27103-Testosterone-prices#10


----------



## Baxor (May 31, 2018)

Jin I'm just trying to stay positive through the struggles. I only run test for 16osh weeks in the summer. I'm hoping that 42 my testosterone is low enough for them to give me a prescription even if I got to buy four different bottles from 4 different people from 4 different countries just enough to make it through the summer that's all I'm really concerned about.....


----------



## Jin (May 31, 2018)

Baxor said:


> Jin I'm just trying to stay positive through the struggles. I only run test for 16osh weeks in the summer. I'm hoping that 42 my testosterone is low enough for them to give me a prescription even if I got to buy four different bottles from 4 different people from 4 different countries just enough to make it through the summer that's all I'm really concerned about.....



What makes you think you need a Script for international pharmacies and/or why would they accept a US prescription?


----------



## Baxor (May 31, 2018)

Because I have tried several times online Canadian pharmacies and they all require a script. We will soon find out!


----------



## Jin (May 31, 2018)

Baxor said:


> Because I have tried several times online Canadian pharmacies and they all require a script. We will soon find out!


Us script? Or Canadian?


----------



## Baxor (May 31, 2018)

No idea Jin I will find out if I get on TRT.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 1, 2018)

Baxor, what Jin is driving at is that when you're provided a prescription for TRT/HRT you can go to your local Walmart and get it filled legally without an issue.  No need to order from overseas or even Canada at that point.  It's the same process as getting an antibiotic filled.


----------



## Kim1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Just don't give up man, home brewing is a good way to save your budget.


----------



## rocco-x (Jun 6, 2018)

How did you find out after you brewed it was all bunk? 
They've had problems in the past with their finished oils, had dirt floating around and supposedly a few came back underdosed af...

I've been wanting to give the homebrew thing a try for a while now...there are still some good places for raws out there.


----------

